# Catfish bait



## Chris B

I get the Big ones with useing SPAM .


----------



## 94NDTA

I'll give that a shot next year.


----------



## nelson6933

try some lava soap...the lye is a very good lure for cats, i dont like to use it in small ponds due to it will pollute the water and if used in to much amounts it will kill fish and plants, but in a good river system i use it. also if you have the time to make your own try this take a few big spuds grind them up into a thik liquid kind of watery chunky, then strain out the liquid( iuse my girlfriends coffee press) that water has a very high starch and is a good sent for cats, mix the starch water with some blood from a container of liver, add some flour to you get a thick paste you want it to be a pink color, now let them sit out till there somewhat hard( overnight), then i freeze them until i go fishing take a big trebble hook right through the middle, it will break up somewhat so take a pair of nylons make a little sack and tie it over the hook, this will keep it all around the hook. nylons also work for liver!! good luck


----------



## deadringer

I have used chicken livers that I put out in the sun on cookie sheets and covered them with garlic powder. Leave them out for about 4 hours then turn them over and resprinkle with the garlic powder. This will help dry out the livers and make them a little tougher so they will stay on the hooks better.

Cut bait is also the best around where I live in Oklahoma.


----------



## jeremy860

^ I heard putting the chicken liver in some womens nilons also works


----------



## greenheadfallon

I use magic bait In the cut dough bites
http://www.magicbait.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CatfishBait


----------



## coyote15

the best is frogs on a big hook


----------



## captain jack sparrow

i like shad and skipjack herring


----------



## Starky

This may not sound too cool, but I use baby barn swallows. We have a bridge near our house that the swallows nest in. The cars going across the bridge knock the nests down and the babies drown in the creek. You can go down all the time and collect a dozen or more dead birds. The catfish love em.


----------

